# New Member comments



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my first post although I have been watching for stuff on the forum during the past 3 years when we started vacationing down here. Before that we vacationed in the Keys off and on for 15 years. Now it looks like we will get to spend the winters here for (hopefully) many years to come, so I decided it is time to join up. And I have the time because I am currently back home in Michigan and the weather is miserable.

For what it is worth, here is what I think

1. The fishing around Pensacola is fantastic - much better than even many locals realize. The proximity of the Pass and the 3 Mile Bridge to people in small boats makes this better than anything we saw in the Keys in spite of all the publicity the Keys gets. (It's 5 miles across open water to the reef on the ocean side of the Keys and even further to the banks in Florida Bay.)

2. The 3 Mile Bridge is the best fishing spot for fun fishing anywhere, and the white trout is vastly underrated as a food fish. We like them (fresh) as much as the walleye here in Michigan.

3. The scenery around thePass is breath taking. What a natural jewel for people with boats to enjoy.

4. The regulars who post info on the forum are really good, and we are fortunate the local guides like Capt. Wes and Eric are eager to share their help.

So, I really like it here. That's what I think.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

To the insanity. We are glad you decided to join us.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments! Welecome.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I totally agree.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome, it gets a little crazy at times, but overall, it's a great place to call home!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome!!! and I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I think for some who have lived here all of their life you sometimes think that "the grass is greener on the other side",

but I have been in and out of Pensacola for over 50 years, and I can tell you that the ******* Riviera is one of the best kept secrets around.

Enjoy !


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome.

White trout ARE underrated aren't they?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

welcome! :usaflag


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome! Glad you decided to join.

I agree with yourcomparisons why our area is the place to be.:bowdown

Jimmy


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome, Yes this place has that certain something that keeps me thinking about retiring here after the military. I go to Ft. Myers to visit and we fish for Snook and reds there, and a Pensacola has it beat by far. Ft. Myers has better weather but thats about it.

again, welcome, come join the fun when you get back down here.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome...I concur...especially about the white trout!!!!!!


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for responding. Your posts have been very informative and inspiring. I remember the Glastorn boats from the good old days. They were very popular on Lake St. Clair in Michigan.

Good luck with all those reds.... Do you ever fish along the beach on the Gulf side at Ft. Pickens. We get the boat in as close was we can and we have done really well sight casting as schools pass by.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!! We love it to.

Scott


----------

